
Undergraduate thesis saves 601 Lexington - soundsop
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/structural-integrity/
======
reagency
Note: this is a podcast transcript, but the transcript is missing all the
words spoken by people they interviewed. Click Listen/Download for the full
interviews.

------
nsajko
An architect did his job badly, thankfully an undergraduate student noticed
the fault and the building occupant's lives were saved.

~~~
pascalmemories
I think you missed the point that the undergrad was unknown for many years
until she saw a documentary about the emergency repairs which resulted from
the phone call she made to alert them to the problem. No-one bothered to take
her details or respond to her in any way and she never received credit (until
now).

Perhaps it's just me, but I have a feeling some misogyny may have been
involved in the way she was forgotten at the time. Thankfully someone thought
to check her claim rather than dismissing it outright which was a very real
risk - something I think was clear in the telling of the story.

